# What library are you obsessed & addicted with?



## synthpunk (Dec 23, 2016)

What sample library or virtual synth are you obsessed and addicted with currently and can't stop playing ? You know the one you start playing with for a couple minutes and suddenly it's a couple hours and you haven't gotten any work done 

Spitfire Albion V Tundra Vral Grid Evo here


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 23, 2016)

The Chris Hein stuff (Violin, Woodwinds) are currently getting messed with a LOT.


----------



## rlw (Dec 23, 2016)

Albion v, SSS, Output libraries.have been the samples I have really enjoyed over the last quarter.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 23, 2016)

None. The computer is just too much of a barrier, I actually hate computers.

As far as libraries themselves goes, I keep falling in love with CSS, SCS, VSL Woodwinds all the time.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 23, 2016)

I like Tundra I must say. But haven't had a lot of time to use it yet. I hate computers too because they have a tendency to homogeny.

The one I instantly reach for (based on my musical briefs (what?) is Spitfire Chamber Strings (aka Sable). Very flexible.

Next to doing live recordings, this is probably as good as it gets atm.

Omnisphere (2) is another great workhorse and VSL's various single instruments are another.

The other lesser known spotted sample library that causes a certain amount of chemically dependent behaviour is the Renegade Guitar. Great library and loads of fun.


----------



## Tysmall (Dec 23, 2016)

i've been neglecting all responsibility and playing with Mturboreverb at least 8 hours a day these last couple days.
also falling back in love with the adagio emo patches, they are just so beautiful.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 23, 2016)

for me it's SCS mixed with CSS... I can't remember who turned me on to that combo in another thread but it's magnificent...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 23, 2016)

Tundra, Keyscape, and the latest Unfinished library at any given time for Omni or Zebra.


----------



## SBK (Dec 23, 2016)

Chris Hein Solo Violin! Totally loving it, for arpeggios, for solo, etc


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> The Chris Hein stuff (Violin, Woodwinds) are currently getting messed with a LOT.



fingering them through your keyboard must be fun :D


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 23, 2016)

I think there's a rehab program for this problem out there...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 23, 2016)

SBK said:


> Chris Hein Solo Violin! Totally loving it, for arpeggios, for solo, etc



It's a monster. I'm starting to get into the Friedlander a bit more (I just bought both of them this month), but the Hein is a tone and articulation heavyweight from hell. Just an amazing instrument, and I can tell you from experience, the Winds are easily as good.



ctsai89 said:


> fingering them through your keyboard must be fun :D



It takes a certain swirl...


----------



## Saxer (Dec 23, 2016)

Windcontroller and Samplemodeling simply feels like making music. And with the new performance legatos SCS and SSS (in conjunction with my PC slave, VEPro6 and Audiogrocerys articulation maps) Spitfire replaced most of my VSL strings. But I still use VSL Orchestra Strings as a layer for SCS legatos to smooth the dynamic and make it snappier when playing with TEControl.


----------



## tav.one (Dec 23, 2016)

SCS, I'm unable to stop myself from using it everywhere, even the non orchestral music.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 23, 2016)

Surprisingly, for me at least, I've just fallen in love with Sample Logic stuff (CinemorphX and so on). Even if i don't use the sounds sometimes, they inspire me quite a bit.
Hitting the "random" button and then tweaking is endless fun.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 23, 2016)

Obsessed and Addicted? That's a tough question as there's so much good stuff I've added recently! But I'm really enjoying the new DARK MATTER by String Audio. New company it's their first product. Very cool Kontakt interface. I can't give this library enough love it's just fabulous. I've been spending hours creating great dark textures and mixing them with other libraries. From a sound design perspective it's the most fun I've had in along time :--)


----------



## Arbee (Dec 23, 2016)

Omnisphere is probably the one thing that makes my life evaporate as the hours pass like a speeding train...


----------



## constaneum (Dec 23, 2016)

I have to say Chris Hein's Viola. Loving it!!


----------



## Fleer (Dec 23, 2016)

Albion One, Embertone Intimate Strings, ImpactSoundworks Shakuhachi, Bechstein Digital Grand, Wavesfactory Mercury, Output Exhale, Realivox Ladies, OrangeTreeSamples Evolution Modern Nylon.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ample Sound ABY. Just Phenomenal!!!


----------



## KEnK (Dec 23, 2016)

For me it's Superior Drummer-
I'm a tweaker- So I get into really customizing the kit for each track.

I should probably switch to a casio keyboard.
(nothing to see here- keep it moving) 

k


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2016)

Symphobia. I absolutely love the room they used to record their instruments. Theres something so pristine and unique about it. 

Damage would have to be my other favorite.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 24, 2016)

Arbee said:


> Omnisphere is probably the one thing that makes my life evaporate as the hours pass like a speeding train...



Zebra/HZ does that to me. I had to completely shut down that synth for now so I could brush up on my orchestration skills for traditional instruments. I knew that leaving that open would lead to me becoming completely involved in that synth again, completely distracting me and ruining my studies in that other area. I love programming that synth so much.


----------



## SBK (Dec 24, 2016)

Also Musical Sampling Trailer Brass, epic!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 24, 2016)

Changes week-to-week here but right now it's the obsesive Bazille, Aalto, and Geosonics.



Parsifal666 said:


> Zebra/HZ does that to me. I had to completely shut down that synth for now so I could brush up on my orchestration skills for traditional instruments. I knew that leaving that open would lead to me becoming completely involved in that synth again, completely distracting me and ruining my studies in that other area. I love programming that synth so much.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 24, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Changes week-to-week here but right now it's the obsesive Bazille



That's a synth that has completely possessed my programmer's soul, many times! There are so many cool sounds to make...


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 24, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Changes week-to-week here but right now it's the obsesive Bazille, Aalto, and Geosonics.



I was checking out Geosonic just the other day... definitely on my short list!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 24, 2016)

Bohemian violin for writing melodies, and Renegade guitar for country grooves... each, serious bang for the buck!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes it's very cool although it could use a few improvementss and I do not think many understand It that well. I also believe they are working with Chris on a part 2 for 2017.



LamaRose said:


> I was checking out Geosonic just the other day... definitely on my short list!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 24, 2016)

I've spent close to two years buying and wiring up 13 hardware synths and am using Midi Quest to keep track of them all. Not exactly an obsession with a single VST but it definitely falls into the category of "where the heck did the time go..."


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 24, 2016)

None. I have many that I really enjoy but none that if you took it away and replaced it with another good quality one, I would not be OK with.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a wealth of library's from VSL, Hollywood strings/brass, much more,

The one library or library's that is making headway and spare heading my string sections are 8dio Adagio violins and Adagio cellos some of the most beautiful sample ensemble, and divide sound, tone, expression has gone into these library's.

Also finding a lot of usage with my latest addition to my samples, is Bravura Scoring Brass.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 24, 2016)

I know this is a bit boring, but I play Pianoteq Bluether more than anything else. It's the only instrument I have where there is a near-perfect fingers to ear connection


----------



## nas (Dec 24, 2016)

EWQL Silk and SF Mural Strings (now SSS)


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 24, 2016)

Lux Nox PERC+.
Is the only percussion library that really inspires me, and every time I start playing with it time flies, and suddenly I have hundreds of ideas, not only percussive ideas, but there is no time... And I can't write everything 'cause I have other things to do!
LOL I love this amazing library.


----------



## higgs (Dec 24, 2016)

+1 for Dark Zebra

+1 for Superior/EZDrummer - the MIDI expansion grooves have been getting a ton of use lately, and have inspired me to play lots of guitar.

An under-the-radar hit for me recently (a set of hits really) would be the Hideaway Studio analog-synth sampled libraries. I've had a bunch of fun forgetting about work with those in the last month.



LamaRose said:


> I was checking out Geosonic just the other day... definitely on my short list!


I picked it up when it was on sale along with Imogen Heap, Geosonics is pretty cool, but with all the ridiculous deals lately I've become such a gear/library-slut that I have yet to sit with both.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 24, 2016)

It is definitely very irrational, but I see myself in the case more to be addicted to those I don´t have. I really try hard to get rid of this sickness.


----------



## shapednoise (Mar 2, 2017)

If this is SPAM … my apologies… http://www.modwheel.co.nz/perc-plus-redux


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

Damage, CAGE strings, and the choir from Ark 1. Instant horror.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 2, 2017)

ATM, addicted to three libraries from SampleLogic given the quality of their samples and loops: Bohemian, Cinematic Keys and their newly born, Rhythmology.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sketching with Albion One, doing final arrangements mostly with EWHS and Brass, Chris Hein Woodwinds.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh, and I've been finding terrific sounds for my Darwin Percussion Taiko library in Iceni.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 2, 2017)

All Spitfire I would like to jump to Orchestratools libraries, but I think now in 8dio products, amazing! I like Light and Sound!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 2, 2017)

Sable and Soaring Strings


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 2, 2017)

None, they are just samples.Take away some, give me some others, I am fine.

That said, man, the Samplemodeling brass is good


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 2, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Obsessed and Addicted? That's a tough question as there's so much good stuff I've added recently! But I'm really enjoying the new DARK MATTER by String Audio. New company it's their first product. Very cool Kontakt interface. I can't give this library enough love it's just fabulous. I've been spending hours creating great dark textures and mixing them with other libraries. From a sound design perspective it's the most fun I've had in along time :--)


Thinking of getting this myself for background texture/noise to orchestral pieces. How does it blend? It caught my attention because i like the "feedback" sound that is featured heavely in thier demos. As a guitarist i love using reverberated feedback as a background drone


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 3, 2017)

The new synth Avenger from Vengeance-Sound has quickly become my favorite synth, and I have a lot. Terrific sound, easy customization, plays synth and drums together, it's a real beast!


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sketching with Albion One, doing final arrangements mostly with EWHS and Brass, Chris Hein Woodwinds.



you sound like you like spitfire a lot. Why not give SSS a try? when i tried out EWHS i didn't like it quite very much but at the time Mural wasn't too good either but SSS changed everything.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 3, 2017)

To be honest? Freesounds.org.


----------



## Brian2112 (Mar 3, 2017)

Forgot to mention Post Human. Only 50 patches but some of the best sound design I've heard that is not Omnisphere. Not a dud among them.
Also the String Audio Stuff. Love "Dark Matter" and I plan on getting the Alchemy Bundle. Great stuff!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> you sound like you like spitfire a lot. Why not give SSS a try? when i tried out EWHS i didn't like it quite very much but at the time Mural wasn't too good either but SSS changed everything.



The Albions (both One and Legacy) are my go to for early sketches. The ensemble factor works great imo, plus the arranged patches in the WWs can save some time.

I think you mean Spitfire Solo Strings? I have been interested, but I have the Hein, EW, and Friedlander Violins, the 8dio Adagio Bass and Viola. I'd wonder if I was kind of overdoing things.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2017)

Not addicted to any sample library 

But, I'm having fun tweaking AAS Chromaphone 2, and always surprised at the playability, character, and the variety of the results. I hope there will be more modeled instruments coming out in the future, they are very different, and very satisfying to work with. Also enjoying the SampleModeling SWAM based physically modeled Violin, Viola, and Cello.


----------



## Kareemo (Mar 3, 2017)

I´m addicted to the sounds of "The Unfinished". Inspiring, modern and very cinematic. I´m looking forward to any upcoming stuff...


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> The Albions (both One and Legacy) are my go to for early sketches. The ensemble factor works great imo, plus the arranged patches in the WWs can save some time.
> 
> I think you mean Spitfire Solo Strings? I have been interested, but I have the Hein, EW, and Friedlander Violins, the 8dio Adagio Bass and Viola. I'd wonder if I was kind of overdoing things.



i meant the symphonic strings. Because since you use albion ONE for sketching, you might as well arrange them later in SSS because they share more similar sound than going from albion to EWHS. Also, I thought you used chris Hein brass as well? seems like you lefted it out from your post.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Mar 3, 2017)

When i start playing with Bohemian violin i forget time and space. The same can happen with Cinebrass and 8dio Adagietto. I also must say that output's Signal is almost impossible to stop using, it is so inspiring.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 3, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Thinking of getting this myself for background texture/noise to orchestral pieces. How does it blend? It caught my attention because i like the "feedback" sound that is featured heavely in thier demos. As a guitarist i love using reverberated feedback as a background drone



I think it blends very well. If you keep it low in a mix it can add a lot of flavor and texture, or on it's own it's just fantastic the amount of cool sounds you can get. The thing I like about it the most is the sounds are unique and unlike a lot of the other morphed libraries. It can be a bit of a resource hog however since there are a lot of reverbs going to create these sounds but you can adjust them. I see they have 2 new products out,
*http://www.stringaudio.com/alchemist_cinematic_textures (ALCHEMIST Cinematic Textures)* and impacts. I will surely pick up Textures. Very addictive if you like dark cinematic sounds.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Mar 3, 2017)

I really like the jazz drum kits in Addictive Drums 2. Been trying to put together a big band template, but instead I waste time messing around with those drums.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> i meant the symphonic strings. Because since you use albion ONE for sketching, you might as well arrange them later in SSS because they share more similar sound than going from albion to EWHS. Also, I thought you used chris Hein brass as well? seems like you lefted it out from your post.



I blend the Hein Brass with HWB when I'm finishing up a mock up. I really don't use much of Albion One/Legacy during my final arrangements, as I'd rather use EW for final ensembles and solos (and the Hein to either get a more fully realized "different player, same instrument" sound in an ensemble, or as a solo instrument. The last applies to all the Hein stuff I own besides violin, which acts as the first violin in my Kammermusik.

I'm interested in Spitfire's Symphonic Strings, plus Chamber and the Woodwinds look interesting to me a well. I just get such great results with the instruments I'm already using...sometime I'll get them, whenever I become a millionaire with my music (HUGE laugh!!!).


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I blend the Hein Brass with HWB when I'm finishing up a mock up. I really don't use much of Albion One/Legacy during my final arrangements, as I'd rather use EW for final ensembles and solos (and the Hein to either get a more fully realized "different player, same instrument" sound in an ensemble, or as a solo instrument. The last applies to all the Hein stuff I own besides violin, which acts as the first violin in my Kammermusik.
> 
> I'm interested in Spitfire's Symphonic Strings, plus Chamber and the Woodwinds look interesting to me a well. I just get such great results with the instruments I'm already using...sometime I'll get them, whenever I become a millionaire with my music (HUGE laugh!!!).



I woudln't recommend the chamber strings at all because I have it and I don't find it useful if you already have some solo strings to layer symphonic strings to. For divisi simply just decrease the volume by 6 decibels, and it will work much better than chamber strings.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I woudln't recommend the chamber strings at all because I have it and I don't find it useful if you already have some solo strings to layer symphonic strings to. For divisi simply just decrease the volume by 6 decibels, and it will work much better than chamber strings.



This sounds very good, I'll have to see if one of my musician friends already have it. I'm lucky, I know a bunch of people who get these libraries religiously, so I'm looking forward to checking it out, thank you!


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> you sound like you like spitfire a lot. Why not give SSS a try? when i tried out EWHS i didn't like it quite very much but at the time Mural wasn't too good either but SSS changed everything.


I love the sound of SSS a great deal but people are constantly telling me it's too outdated now. Because of this i was leaning towards Cinestrings Solo


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 3, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I think it blends very well. If you keep it low in a mix it can add a lot of flavor and texture, or on it's own it's just fantastic the amount of cool sounds you can get. The thing I like about it the most is the sounds are unique and unlike a lot of the other morphed libraries. It can be a bit of a resource hog however since there are a lot of reverbs going to create these sounds but you can adjust them. I see they have 2 new products out,
> *http://www.stringaudio.com/alchemist_cinematic_textures (ALCHEMIST Cinematic Textures)* and impacts. I will surely pick up Textures. Very addictive if you like dark cinematic sounds.


Yes i see they have a new library. I was going to look into how it differs from dark matter. The market is seriously saturated with background noise textures so it's nice to find one that is slightly different and works well for you personally


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 3, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> I love the sound of SSS a great deal but people are constantly telling me it's too outdated now. Because of this i was leaning towards Cinestrings Solo



I don't think you should lean towards cinestrings solo if you think SSS is outdated. You should lean towards CSS if you think Spitfire Symphonic STrings is outdated. Cinestrings core by the way is no where as good as SSS or CSS/LASS by the way. The staccato overlay almost never matches the dynamic level that the legato is in unless your CC#1 is above 100.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 3, 2017)

SF EVOs


----------



## tonaliszt (Mar 3, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I don't think you should lean towards cinestrings solo if you think SSS is outdated


I think he means the Spitfire Solo Strings, which Spitfire seems to no longer support/update. Too many abbreviations!


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 3, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Yes i see they have a new library. I was going to look into how it differs from dark matter. The market is seriously saturated with background noise textures so it's nice to find one that is slightly different and works well for you personally



Yeah this one most definitely has a unique sound but it lives up to it's name for sure. It's dark...but it does dark well  From the demos and videos of their latest product, it seems a lot more advanced. I'm hoping they'll update Dark Matter to add some of the new features I see with The Alchemist. A solo button for each layer would be great and more randomization options.


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 4, 2017)

I wouldnt say im addicted but somehow the CHOB Solo Horn seems to make its way in to many of my cues.


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 4, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I don't think you should lean towards cinestrings solo if you think SSS is outdated. You should lean towards CSS if you think Spitfire Symphonic STrings is outdated. Cinestrings core by the way is no where as good as SSS or CSS/LASS by the way. The staccato overlay almost never matches the dynamic level that the legato is in unless your CC#1 is above 100.


I'm pretty sure he was referring to Spitfire Solo Strings. I mean, comparing Symphonic strings to Cinestrings solo wouldn't make much sense? Not to mention that its not outdated by any means


----------



## GtrString (Mar 4, 2017)

Keyscape from Spectrasonics. I'm a guitarplayer and just fumble my way around keys, but I'm surprised what I find myself doing with this collection. The sounds are inspiring and triggers so many ideas for compositions and songs it's crazy!


----------



## Vovique (Mar 4, 2017)

8 Dio Agitato Legato violins. Can play for hours.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 4, 2017)

Spitfire Chamber Strings is a beautiful thing!


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 4, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> I'm pretty sure he was referring to Spitfire Solo Strings. I mean, comparing Symphonic strings to Cinestrings solo wouldn't make much sense? Not to mention that its not outdated by any means


Yes too many Acronyms. I was referring to Spitfire Solo Strings as SSS. I do like the sound but many say they are outdated so... was leaning towards Cinestrings Solo. For the record Spitfire Symphonic Strings sounds terrific. Anyone know if they have solo patches inside and how they compare to the dedicated solo libraries?


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 4, 2017)

When I go to bed at the moment it's SCS that I dream of


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 4, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Yes too many Acronyms. I was referring to Spitfire Solo Strings as SSS. I do like the sound but many say they are outdated so... was leaning towards Cinestrings Solo. For the record Spitfire Symphonic Strings sounds terrific. Anyone know if they have solo patches inside and how they compare to the dedicated solo libraries?


Nope, there are no solo patches in SSS
With solo libs its especially important to have a few of them, simply because they are all very different and particular legato line could work well with one and would be a headache with the other.
And personally I think Spitfire Solo Strings is a great example of the above^, yes its old and it shows here and there but sometimes it just works.

Today you have a lot of other options, I'd look into Chris Hein's offering if I were you.
Cinestrings Solo made an impression that it sounds great but its very inconsistent and it renders it useless in some situations.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 4, 2017)

JTJohnson said:


> Yes too many Acronyms. I was referring to Spitfire Solo Strings as SSS. I do like the sound but many say they are outdated so... was leaning towards Cinestrings Solo. For the record Spitfire Symphonic Strings sounds terrific. Anyone know if they have solo patches inside and how they compare to the dedicated solo libraries?



spitfire solo strings actaully aren't bad at all. I've had the chance to try it out on a friend's desk. It sounds quite realistic and pretty easy to use. 

This may be my biased opinion but i would choose anything spitfire over cinesamples if I had the choice. Maybe except for cinebrass pro, but still, the trumpets lack vibrato.


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 4, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> spitfire solo strings actaully aren't bad at all. I've had the chance to try it out on a friend's desk. It sounds quite realistic and pretty easy to use.
> 
> This may be my biased opinion but i would choose anything spitfire over cinesamples if I had the choice. Maybe except for cinebrass pro, but still, the trumpets lack vibrato.


I would have to agree I love the sound myself. Also i do tend to stick with Spitfire products over CS but i recently started lecturing so qualify for 50% Edu discount at CS which is a huge saving on their products and I do like the new solo strings. Idealy i think i would buy each instrument seperatly as i have done this for other sections of the orchestra in the past but issues with blending them all together are just not worth it for me personally. I prefer to concentrate more on the writing


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 5, 2017)

If you go "all in" with any one developer, your sound (not your composition, of course) will largely be the same as everyone else who is all in with that developer. Which is not a wrong or bad choice, but I always wanted my sound to be a little more personal, so I mix and match. But yes, it is more work.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 5, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> When I go to bed at the moment it's SCS that I dream of


You need to get out more...


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 5, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> You need to get out more...


Dude tru dat


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Mar 5, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Yeah this one most definitely has a unique sound but it lives up to it's name for sure. It's dark...but it does dark well  From the demos and videos of their latest product, it seems a lot more advanced. I'm hoping they'll update Dark Matter to add some of the new features I see with The Alchemist. A solo button for each layer would be great and more randomization options.





MillsMixx said:


> I think it blends very well. If you keep it low in a mix it can add a lot of flavor and texture, or on it's own it's just fantastic the amount of cool sounds you can get. The thing I like about it the most is the sounds are unique and unlike a lot of the other morphed libraries. It can be a bit of a resource hog however since there are a lot of reverbs going to create these sounds but you can adjust them. I see they have 2 new products out,
> *http://www.stringaudio.com/alchemist_cinematic_textures (ALCHEMIST Cinematic Textures)* and impacts. I will surely pick up Textures. Very addictive if you like dark cinematic sounds.


Thanks a lot for your interest in our libraries! Yes, Alchemist engine is a lot more advanced, still minimal as Dark Matter with a very intuitive GUI but a lot more powerful. Now you have 6 layers for extremely deep and complex sounds. You have a lot of new controls for each of the six layers including: pitch, volume, pan, solo, mute, effects bypass, layer lock, envelope, layer boost and cut, pan and amp LFO. 
A brand new "Color Engine" and "Motion Engine". 
If anyone is interested in taking a closer look here is the http://www.stringaudio.com/files/documentation/alchemist_manual.pdf (Alchemist Manual) with a detailed description of the new engine.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Mar 5, 2017)

I am sick with an addiction to Spitfire BML Low Brass' Cimbasso Solo. I load up the Marcato patch every day. The same samples are now in Spitfire Symphonic Brass as well. But that Marcato... I can't get away from it. It's a serious addiction disorder. Every. Single. Day.

Spitfire Symphonic Brass generally gets some other patches loaded up daily too. Sometimes its the Trombones a6, sometimes the Contrabass Tuba, etc etc....


----------



## chasmanian (Mar 5, 2017)

Keyscape
Garritan CFX
the Hammersmith


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 5, 2017)

STRING AUDIO said:


> Thanks a lot for your interest in our libraries! Yes, Alchemist engine is a lot more advanced, still minimal as Dark Matter with a very intuitive GUI but a lot more powerful. Now you have 6 layers for extremely deep and complex sounds. You have a lot of new controls for each of the six layers including: pitch, volume, pan, solo, mute, effects bypass, layer lock, envelope, layer boost and cut, pan and amp LFO.
> A brand new "Color Engine" and "Motion Engine".
> If anyone is interested in taking a closer look here is the http://www.stringaudio.com/files/documentation/alchemist_manual.pdf (Alchemist Manual) with a detailed description of the new engine.



Please put an S M L B (Solo, Mute, Lock, Bypass) on Dark Matter! or at least a Solo :--)


----------



## Vik (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting thread. Spitfire SCS (Sable) seems to be the "winner" so far. Back when I used synths, there was a Matrix 12 patch I used a lot, but the presets I have used most frequently the last year or two are some of the SF Flautando presets and "02. Whole Ensemble Soft" (Berlin Strings).

There's also a layer I created based on Cinematic Studio Strings (2nd violins, I believe) and the small (3 players) 8dio Adagio violins that was a bit addictive for a while.

But the sound I use the most is a plain piano sound, sampled or real. Very addictive.


----------



## SBK (Mar 7, 2017)

loving this Library:


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 7, 2017)

Brian2112 said:


> Forgot to mention Post Human. Only 50 patches but some of the best sound design I've heard that is not Omnisphere. Not a dud among them.
> Also the String Audio Stuff. Love "Dark Matter" and I plan on getting the Alchemy Bundle. Great stuff!



Surprised I never heard about this release last month, and can't find it anywhere on this forum, but yes, found the website and it does have some great sounds and cool GUI! Thanks.
https://shop.finishingmoveinc.com/


----------



## Quasar (Mar 7, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Surprised I never heard about this release last month, and can't find it anywhere on this forum, but yes, found the website and it does have some great sounds and cool GUI! Thanks.
> https://shop.finishingmoveinc.com/


Yeah, I heard about this on a social media site and bought it about a month ago even though I've become completely jaded to the sheer glut of "sound design" ambient stuff these days... It's a winner, to be sure, with wonderful editing tools and a great, versatile sound set that blends really well with traditional orchestra instrument samples for so-called hybrid but orchestral-based 21st century styles.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 9, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> You need to get out more...



What is this "getting out more" thing you speak of? Is it available as a plugin?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 9, 2017)

Kejero said:


> What is this "getting out more" thing you speak of? Is it available as a plugin?


Yes, you "plugin" to a wife and she makes you do it.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 10, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Yes, you "plugin" to a wife and she makes you do it.


That sounds like a lot of work. I was hoping for something more out-of-the-box


----------



## Rohann (Mar 10, 2017)

Virharmonic's Bohemian Violin (after the update especially) is incredibly fun to mess/write with, because the thing just about plays itself and sounds quite convincing out of the box.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 10, 2017)

So much of this stuff out there now but thanks for the tip this sounds like the real deal.



Tugboat said:


> Yeah, I heard about this on a social media site and bought it about a month ago even though I've become completely jaded to the sheer glut of "sound design" ambient stuff these days... It's a winner, to be sure, with wonderful editing tools and a great, versatile sound set that blends really well with traditional orchestra instrument samples for so-called hybrid but orchestral-based 21st century styles.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> So much of this stuff out there now but thanks for the tip this sounds like the real deal.



Although some of the patches sound similar, they are all of high quality and the interface makes it easy to check out each of the four elements in each patch and change the sound by moving the "path" points around, or creating a new patch. Each element is made up of a long (2 to 3 minute) sample that "evolves" within the sample, so they are worth checking out.

I wrote the company before I bought saying I hadn't seen the release but really liked the product. Glad I did because they gave me a code for the intro price that still works.  I suggested they should post in the future to vicontrol....

"Thanks Kurt, it's on KVR and Gearslutz but we'll be sure to post it on Vicontrol also, it's our first library so we have be learning as we go. If you still wanna grab it for the intro price, you can use code "PH35" at checkout to discount it back to $49. "

What great guys with a solid product. If you like the sounds in the walkthrough video and think you can use them, I suggest picking it up before they nix this coupon.
https://shop.finishingmoveinc.com/

Or don't, I should probably be keeping these original sounds to myself.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 11, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Although some of the patches sound similar, they are all of high quality and the interface makes it easy to check out each of the four elements in each patch and change the sound by moving the "path" points around, or creating a new patch. Each element is made up of a long (2 to 3 minute) sample that "evolves" within the sample, so they are worth checking out.
> 
> I wrote the company before I bought saying I hadn't seen the release but really liked the product. Glad I did because they gave me a code for the intro price that still works.  I suggested they should post in the future to vicontrol....
> 
> ...


This is seriously cool.. I just bought it and the discount coupon you posted still works. They have some really great "tweaker" tutorials on their site. Check out the blog too... couple of nice "tips and tricks" in there...


----------



## Finishing Move (Mar 11, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> This is seriously cool.. I just bought it and the discount coupon you posted still works. They have some really great "tweaker" tutorials on their site. Check out the blog too... couple of nice "tips and tricks" in there...



Thanks guys for the nice words about Posthuman! That coupon code wasn't intended to be spread widely - our intro sale truly is over. However, it sounds like we missed out the VI control crowd, so we'll keep the coupon active for a little while longer so that people just learning about it now on this forum can grab it at the intro price.

We initially didn't intend for Posthuman to be a commercial product, we built it to use on the score we were doing for Halo Wars 2 - but we liked the sounds so much and found it extremely useful for blending with the live orchestra, so we decided to tidy it up and release it as a commercial product. Here is a video about how we used it in the Halo Wars 2 soundtrack:  

cheers!

Brian T


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)

POSTHUMAN definitely deserves its own thread in my opinion it's that good. I hope we see more from you guys Brian. Cheers


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2017)

Sample Modeling strings. Best solo strings I've heard or used and they're just a pleasure to play.


----------



## markleake (Mar 11, 2017)

robgb said:


> Sample Modeling strings. Best solo strings I've heard or used and they're just a pleasure to play.


Really? I was listening to some demos just now and found them not to my liking at all. They just don't sound at all real to my ears.


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 11, 2017)

markleake said:


> Really? I was listening to some demos just now and found them not to my liking at all. They just don't sound at all real to my ears.




I'm a string player and they certainly sound more real than VSL's solo strings or solo cello 2, to me at least.


----------



## robgb (Mar 11, 2017)

markleake said:


> Really? I was listening to some demos just now and found them not to my liking at all. They just don't sound at all real to my ears.


I think they sound better than most and their playability is wonderful.


----------



## Lotias (Mar 11, 2017)

markleake said:


> Really? I was listening to some demos just now and found them not to my liking at all. They just don't sound at all real to my ears.


Sample Modeling has a strange habit of putting up bad demos next to the good ones, with varying levels of processing actually done to help the sound.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 11, 2017)

SBK said:


> loving this Library:


SBK where is that image from, it's mesmerizing.


----------



## ontracktuts (Mar 12, 2017)

Heavocity's Gravity is impressing me the more I explore the patches. I was using it merely for big trailer hits and risers. But its got some interesting other patches in there as well.


----------



## Brian2112 (Mar 12, 2017)

ontracktuts said:


> Heavocity's Gravity is impressing me the more I explore the patches. I was using it merely for big trailer hits and risers. But its got some interesting other patches in there as well.


And if you like that, you might like Orbit and Eclipse.

Secret Weapon Reveal: Load up a Post Human Patch and layer it with Dark Matter or Alchemist Textures. Infinite Synthetic/Organic Bliss...

I was also really evil and loaded some samples into the groups of the others engine. I'm just having too much fun.


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 12, 2017)

Finishing Move said:


> Thanks guys for the nice words about Posthuman! That coupon code wasn't intended to be spread widely - our intro sale truly is over. However, it sounds like we missed out the VI control crowd, so we'll keep the coupon active for a little while longer so that people just learning about it now on this forum can grab it at the intro price.
> 
> We initially didn't intend for Posthuman to be a commercial product, we built it to use on the score we were doing for Halo Wars 2 - but we liked the sounds so much and found it extremely useful for blending with the live orchestra, so we decided to tidy it up and release it as a commercial product. Here is a video about how we used it in the Halo Wars 2 soundtrack:
> 
> ...




Thanks Brian for extending the intro price - just bought this and looking forward to trying out the sounds.

Sounds like a wonderful library
Cheers
Patrick


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Mar 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


> SBK where is that image from, it's mesmerizing.



After a minute of google search you can find stuff like this. 

http://peabodyevents.library.jhu.edu/


----------



## markleake (Mar 12, 2017)

Lotias said:


> Sample Modeling has a strange habit of putting up bad demos next to the good ones, with varying levels of processing actually done to help the sound.


I'll take your word for it. Some of the examples I listened to seemed to lack any real human element to them. Not my cup of tea at all. :(


----------



## Lotias (Mar 12, 2017)

markleake said:


> I'll take your word for it. Some of the examples I listened to seemed to lack any real human element to them. Not my cup of tea at all. :(


One thing to note is that I really like Sample Modeling for a use nobody really seems to think of - playing FX just the way you want it played (for example, playable portamento during harmonics is possible here) and so on. I use it in place of specialist FX libraries like Spitfire's LCO (exporting the results as samples (that I keep to myself)), even if getting them to sound as an ensemble is difficult.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 13, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Although some of the patches sound similar, they are all of high quality and the interface makes it easy to check out each of the four elements in each patch and change the sound by moving the "path" points around, or creating a new patch. Each element is made up of a long (2 to 3 minute) sample that "evolves" within the sample, so they are worth checking out...
> 
> *If you still wanna grab it for the intro price, you can use code "PH35"* at checkout to discount it back to $49. "
> 
> ...



Yes, picked this up earlier today. It is very nice and useful for quick comping.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 13, 2017)

My latest addition will be the latest Bohemian Violin - Expansion 1 by Virharmonic. Very playable out of the box sound with its performance ability.


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Mar 16, 2017)

Omnisphere 2, Zebra, Albion one


----------



## playz123 (Mar 17, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Thanks Brian for extending the intro price - just bought this and looking forward to trying out the sounds.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful library
> Cheers
> Patrick


Seems the discount has already been cancelled and it's only Friday. Oh well, perhaps another time. Personally I was ready to buy at $49 US, but alas not at $75.


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 18, 2017)

VSL Woodwinds and OrchestralTools Timpani


----------



## noises on (Mar 19, 2017)

Tundra, Evos 2/3, Bohemian Violin updated, Emotional Cello and Neo Soul Rhodes.....diverse I know...
Its just they are serious rabbit holes for me at the moment.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 19, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Seems the discount has already been cancelled and it's only Friday. Oh well, perhaps another time. Personally I was ready to buy at $49 US, but alas not at $75.



Me too. I had it in my shopping cart. Oh well. I've spent a lot of money lately with all the new stuff coming out lol!


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 20, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Seems the discount has already been cancelled and it's only Friday. Oh well, perhaps another time. Personally I was ready to buy at $49 US, but alas not at $75.



Still worth every penny at 75 dollars - great little library


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 20, 2017)

Here lately I have been obsessed with Paulstretch for creating new sounds and inspiration. Plus, it's free!


----------



## AR (Mar 20, 2017)

I especially love the Sonokinetic stuff. Grosso, Capriccio, Maximo,... and Orchestral Tools. Tundra+Ark2 is a go-to for the quiet stuff. Hans Zimmer Piano is great too, if you correct the Midi Attack.


----------

